# Got a Jeep (finally)



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I finally was able to aquire a Jeep.
It is a 1983 Jeep CJ7, strait 6, automatic, hard and soft tops for $750. Not a bad deal these days. It does have a bit of cancer from the back of the front seats too the rear but that is normal for the most part. I was surprised at how good of shape it really is in considering it spent most of its life in Minnesota.
I have another project I am trying to finish up, (2000 Suzuki Vitara) before I start on it. I will try and get a pic or 2 today.


----------



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice find. If it runs, $750 is a decent deal. That 4.0 six will run forever if it's the same that was used thru 06. Probably has Dana 30 axles which are fine unless you put bigger tires on and you go rock crawling. The 7 is nice as it got a longer wheel base. You'll probably get about 17-18 mpg. The 4.0 is notorious for exhaust manifolds cracking but that's an easy fix. Enjoy!


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the Jeep club :congrat: My guess would be the six banger is the 4.2 (258cid), from what I understand that is a great work horse of a motor, nice and dependable. There are others on this forum that know a lot more about Jeeps than me but I'm sure if you have any questions they will be able to get you the answers. Have fun with it.....:beercheer:


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Still waiting patiently for pics!!!!! :club: I'm in the market myself for a Jeep and would love to see exactly what you got for $750 and also love to see your progress.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Have all of your CJ fans got spare dura spark modules squirreled away for them, they fail at the worst possible time (one mounted in a sealed metal first aid box on the inner fender within reach of the distributor harness would be nice and might get you past an emp type situation)


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Still waiting patiently for pics!!!!! :club: I'm in the market myself for a Jeep and would love to see exactly what you got for $750 and also love to see your progress.


Ditto!:wave:


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Ditto!:wave:


x2 on the ditto


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

x3 on the ditto


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Sorry about the wait this last week. I was in Florida sucking up some rain and sun. I will take my camera today a snap a few pics.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I too love jeeps! My first was a 72 Jeep Gladiator followed by the wife's purchase of a early cherokee (the first 2 door version with the then new quadra trac). My son-in-law called to say e had a friend at work that wanted to get rid or a Wrangler so off we went. Less than 70k and no rust, that 86 was from Texas. It hadn't been run in 2 years but it had been stored inside. Well $1500 seemed quite reasonable so we got the transporter and it followed us home. It was running that very night.

Being prudent people you must be asking yourself if there is a down side to his story. Yes, there is. Grandpa was to put put up the origional money and it was to be worked on over time as finances would allow. The son-in -law had a need to get it on the road, the quicker the better. It wasn't too long and the 3.08 rear and front dfferentials were changed to 4.10s, the tires were so tall grandma couldn't get in without a small ladder.

The most terrible part of my story is that the only time I see my little Jeep is when that rascal son-in-law brings it over to store in the machine shed to for the winter! Is there a moral to this story? Yes, Grandpas of the world unite and don't trust anyone under 40!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

*Pics of the Jeep*

Ok. Here it is for your approval or disapproval.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 7 of them, J E E P - Just Expect Every Problem!!!:gaah: Good Luck on the project!:2thumb: Sail


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

It being from MN. I was very pleasantly surprised how little rust there was! Having had Jeeps for 40 years and the 4 liter in-line six (258 c.i.d.) since the 80s , I like it a lot. It doesn't set the world on fire. but taken care of it lasts forever. It is a good engine for a "look see" what is down the next trail. Ya gotta remember it's 6 quarts of oil, not the 4 or 5. Good job finding a Jeep!

I had a good friend ( he now hunts a different place) who while driving his Bronco on a arrow trail in Colorado, pulled over to let a logging truck pass us headed down hill. After it passed, he said simpley it won't go. I asked what do you mean and he repeated himself. Well,put it in low range! Then off we went. Sheepishly, he replied he had never had it in low range-ever! It was long enough ago that we stopped at Cabela's on the way home. It was a red brick building in down town Sidney, Nebraska. The bargin cave was the basement. After all these years , I'm still learning. Have fun!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pics!!! I'm jealous! Congrats on the ride dude....


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice pickup. There are so many things you can do to them. Have fun with it and the restoration if you go that route bro.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

for $750 i would say you got a fine deal. i would kill to have another one. there's always next year.... good luck though!


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

nice! $750 is a score, just remember jeeps are built not bought, I'm a big fan of the inline jeep motors, not a fan of the jeeps electrical systems and the "jeep jiggle/death wobbles " that like to pop up frequently during the modification process. It looks like your jeep might be alright due to being an earlier model though, as all of my jeeps were '88 and newer xj's,zj's,yj's and 1 wj before i went to Toyota. I like yours is a hard top, gives you another spot to mount a rack and can be used as a make shift tent when camping (tarp over one end), when i had mine i used the roof rack on the top to lift it on and off by myself in the garage with some ropes hooked up to the rafters.

the rack look kind of like this.









and made something kind of lie this as well but i grabbed from the rack









i'm not sure of your skill level in this area, so i'll save the advice as i don't want to preach to the choir, i'll just say nice jeep and have fun on the build, as for some that's the build is the whole point ;-)


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to the family! Jeeps are a unique form of transportation, and I'm on my 4th. Enjoy!


----------

